# gimp question



## Redbull{wings} (Sep 11, 2006)

alright im playing with gimp inserting a logo into a wallpaper but i want just the logo without the white around it(its an airforce logo the wings one) so is there a way to make the color white on the layer transparent? thanks for your help


EDIT: alright from playing around i got to this: http://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=f221024aw8.jpg

but it still has small white lines around it which become very apparent when set on my desktop is there an easy eay to remove these?


----------



## DCIScouts (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry I can't help you, but I just wanted to say that I thought that was a sweet shot of the F-22...


----------



## Redbull{wings} (Sep 11, 2006)

DCIScouts said:


> Sorry I can't help you, but I just wanted to say that I thought that was a sweet shot of the F-22...



lol thanks


----------



## Motoxrdude (Sep 12, 2006)

Redbull{wings} said:


> alright im playing with gimp inserting a logo into a wallpaper but i want just the logo without the white around it(its an airforce logo the wings one) so is there a way to make the color white on the layer transparent? thanks for your help
> 
> 
> EDIT: alright from playing around i got to this: http://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=f221024aw8.jpg
> ...


Use this tutorial. Its basicly the same concept except use the logo as your B&W image, and the background as your color image. OR you can give me both images and i can do it for you.


----------



## Redbull{wings} (Sep 12, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:


> Use this tutorial. Its basicly the same concept except use the logo as your B&W image, and the background as your color image. OR you can give me both images and i can do it for you.



what tutorial? and thanks for the offer but im trying to learn this stuff so i need my practice


----------



## Motoxrdude (Sep 12, 2006)

Redbull{wings} said:


> what tutorial? and thanks for the offer but im trying to learn this stuff so i need my practice



Hhaha! Whoops! http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Selective_Color/


----------



## Redbull{wings} (Sep 12, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:


> Hhaha! Whoops! http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Selective_Color/



thanks but in that tutorial it says i need to use a brush to paint over it near the edges but i dont know what to paint and what not to along the edges of the words because the colors are all different they arent all white?


----------



## Teh1337h4x0r (Sep 12, 2006)

heres a link to a tutorial my friend made

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/36916752/

click on the blue picture


----------



## Redbull{wings} (Sep 13, 2006)

Teh1337h4x0r said:


> heres a link to a tutorial my friend made
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/36916752/
> 
> click on the blue picture



i had trouble understanding that guide...it was too comic for me i like it better with pictures of the program and typed words but thanks anyway i did try it but just couldnt get results o and ive decided to open it up for any1 if they wanna do it heres the background: http://img226.imageshack.us/my.php?image=f221024origanolpy5.jpg
and the logo: http://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=usairforcelogo2vg1.jpg


----------



## Motoxrdude (Sep 13, 2006)

Redbull{wings} said:


> i had trouble understanding that guide...it was too comic for me i like it better with pictures of the program and typed words but thanks anyway i did try it but just couldnt get results o and ive decided to open it up for any1 if they wanna do it heres the background: http://img226.imageshack.us/my.php?image=f221024origanolpy5.jpg
> and the logo: http://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=usairforcelogo2vg1.jpg



Ok, do you want the logo in the same place as you posted erlier?


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Sep 13, 2006)

http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/6605/airforcef22wallpaperen0.jpg



TRY THAT

if you could find me the airforce font i could make the text better


----------



## Motoxrdude (Sep 13, 2006)

Eh, its not the greatest, be w/e.



I added a white shadow around the text and logo btw.


----------



## Redbull{wings} (Sep 13, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:


> Ok, do you want the logo in the same place as you posted erlier?



yeah thatd be cool


i like those two they look good and what do you mean by air force font?


----------



## Motoxrdude (Sep 13, 2006)

Redbull{wings} said:


> yeah thatd be cool
> 
> 
> i like those two they look good and what do you mean by air force font?



Alright well i posted one that i did in the erlier post just in case you missed it.


----------



## Redbull{wings} (Sep 13, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:


> Alright well i posted one that i did in the erlier post just in case you missed it.



alright got it and im using it


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Sep 13, 2006)

Redbull{wings} said:


> yeah thatd be cool
> 
> 
> i like those two they look good and what do you mean by air force font?




i mean the font that "U.S. AIR FORCE" is in


----------



## computerhakk (Sep 13, 2006)

Just a thought.

If you aren't trying to be specific to Gimp, this could be easily whipped in Adobe. If you got both pics, of the airforce logo and bg.. post it here; of course, this if you aren't trying to learn how to do it in Gimp but rather just want to get rid of the white pixels around it.


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Sep 13, 2006)

yeah i did mine in adobe and it turned out better than motorxdude's


----------



## Redbull{wings} (Sep 13, 2006)

i was trying to do it in gimp for fun because im not a real big image editor so the cost of adobe would be a waste but yeah if you want to do it in adobe itd be fine i just want it for a desktop now...


----------



## Impr3ssiv3 (Sep 13, 2006)

well i posted the link for the 3rd time

here it is again

http://img182.imageshack.us/img182/6605/airforcef22wallpaperen0.jpg


----------



## Motoxrdude (Sep 13, 2006)

Impr3ssiv3 said:


> yeah i did mine in adobe and it turned out better than motorxdude's



I added in the white shadows on purpose....


----------



## Redbull{wings} (Sep 13, 2006)

i like the white shadows i think its blends into the photo better


----------



## Motoxrdude (Sep 13, 2006)

Redbull{wings} said:


> i like the white shadows i think its blends into the photo better



Yea, i did a real crappy job with it though. Im gonna touch up a little on it.


----------



## computerhakk (Sep 14, 2006)

Redbull{wings} said:


> i was trying to do it in gimp for fun because im not a real big image editor so the cost of adobe would be a waste but yeah if you want to do it in adobe itd be fine i just want it for a desktop now...



So do you mind posting the seperate logo and wallpaper? If you still have it?


----------



## Archangel (Sep 14, 2006)

hmm... i found some wallpapers about this..  















sorry if these seem like random pic's..  but i think they look pretty well as wallpaper


----------



## Redbull{wings} (Sep 14, 2006)

Redbull{wings} said:


> i had trouble understanding that guide...it was too comic for me i like it better with pictures of the program and typed words but thanks anyway i did try it but just couldnt get results o and ive decided to open it up for any1 if they wanna do it heres the background: http://img226.imageshack.us/my.php?image=f221024origanolpy5.jpg
> and the logo: http://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=usairforcelogo2vg1.jpg




thats it


btw archangel i have looked at those and i have em saved on my computer if i decide to change( i keep like 20 different wallpapers lol)


----------



## DCIScouts (Sep 15, 2006)

That first one's really cool.  Nice find! (or if you created it, good job!)


----------

